#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Automatically Categorize Contact Upon Creation

## EnigmaMatter

Hello,

In Outlook 2013, I would the following to occur:

When I select Home-->New Items-->Contact, I would like it to automatically categorize it with a single category (e.g. Category1).

Is this possible?

----------


## EnigmaMatter

The issue I had was not with Outlook, but with external software.

----------

